# booths exotics



## booths exotics

*BOOTHS EXOTICS PET & VIVARIUM FISHWORLD
HAS BEEN TRADING IN REPTILES
AND SMALL ANIMALS FOR OVER 26 YEARS.​​*​​ 

THE SHOP IS OWNED AND RUN BY MR J BOOTH,​ 

HE HAS A PASSION FOR BREEDING AND KEEPING REPTILES AND EXOTIC ANIMALS.​ 

SUPPLYING PETS AND EXOTIC ANIMALS TO THE PUBLIC IN GRIMSBY, CLEETHORPES​ 

AND THROUGHOUT THE LINCOLNSHIRE AREA FOR SO LONG,
IT HAS MADE BOOTHS EXOTICS GRIMSBYS NO:1 PET SHOP ​ 

BOOTHS EXOTICS PET AND VIVARIUM FISHWORLD​ 

​


----------

